# Have Rapido an office in the UK?



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I want to make a complaint to Rapido as our small skylight at the rear of our van allows in a lot of wind, and even a small amount of water in a heavy downpour while driving.
I did some checking on line and it is quite common with this particular skylight apparently, but it can be remedied by fitting a deflector in front of it. This was done yesterday at the dealer in Somerset and after I complained about having to pay for it to fitted they said they would only charge me for the deflector not the fitting. The total cost was £21.50 and as I don't think a strip of plastic would cost that much it looks like I still had to pay for it.
How do I complain to Rapido is there an office in the UK? :twisted:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No 
Contact Anthony Pfaff [email protected]


----------

